# Schinus (Brazilian pepper) seedling control



## Kate Butler (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody have a relatively elegant solution for control of Brazilian pepper seedlings in a lawn? Neighbor won't remove tree and they are making for an 
un-neighborly relationship.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 9, 2009)

...mower set at -1"

What kind of lawn grass?


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 9, 2009)

I did some quick research. Here is a good article on the problem, and gives a number of good suggestions on different types of control. 

http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/node/405

Apparently, this stuff re-germinates from almost any part of a root, so burning them out is one the suggestions for control. Since that is not probably an option in your area, you should consider using a lawn product for broadleaf weed control that contains triclopyr. There are a number of products that will do the job nicely.

Woodweasel has convinced me that I should recommend covering an area with black plastic sheeting: weight it down, leave it there for a week or more, and that should do in the offending plants that were covered. You will, of course, need to re-seed the area.

If seedlings are the only problem, you should consider carefully what kind of pre-emergent herbicide will reduce the threat of future sprouts once you have the seedling eliminated.

I'm not from that part of the world, so I would be speculating on what would work best.

Bermie: according to the article, even small chunks of root will re-grow, so mowing at -1" would probably cause them to proliferate! It would be fun to watch though. I wonder if that would look like one of those fancy concrete finishing machines zooming around the lawn?


----------



## Bermie (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi pdql, I figured you would chime in!! Great info as always

Unfortunately we get pepper here too, it's public enemy number 1 for invasives. (hence the Tordon discussion we had earlier) The mower comment was a feeble attempt at a joke...pepper is such tenacious stuff, if you mow it at a regular setting you'll just end up with a lawn of seedlings...I'd just like to see the stuff spewing out of the chute!

I wonder if Atrazine would work...if the lawn is St. Augustine...

Hey Kate, does your location have any laws about perpetuating noxious weeds?


----------



## Kate Butler (Jul 10, 2009)

I had recommended close mowing thinking that no leaves on the sprouts = no photosynthesis = death. My understanding of the root-regeneration thing is that (like many perennial weeds) if you remove (pull or grind) the roots, small pieces remaining underground will sprout new plants: so that pulling the seedlings leaves root pieces that sprout. I think that the biggest aspect of the problem is the continuous seeding from the next-door neighbors' tree: eliminating any "one time" solution.

Thanks to you both and I will look into the Triclopyr and Atrazine. I don't know what grass the lawn is (it's a long-distance favor).


----------



## asthesun (Jul 10, 2009)

cant you make him remove a non-native invasive? if not, i'd say go hit it with some chemicals in the middle of the night on the dl


----------



## AlanStPete (Apr 16, 2016)

asthesun said:


> cant you make him remove a non-native invasive? if not, i'd say go hit it with some chemicals in the middle of the night on the dl





asthesun said:


> cant you make him remove a non-native invasive? if not, i'd say go hit it with some chemicals in the middle of the night on the dl



Asthesun, BP is an invasive species. It can't be killed with a few chemicals. I've been wretching these trees all my life, trying everything from stump group being to gasoline! Nothing kills it! I even tried tearing the bark away from the base, making sure that the bark was completely removed. No phasing it! I just moved from a house that had three monster trees in the backyard to a new place where there are hundreds of saplings growing in my hedges. I'm perplexed as to which method to use. I'll report my results!


----------

